# Gilbert Bros & Co MD Whiskey



## wvhillbilly (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this one, just found it. The only thing I can find on Gilbert Bros is a medicine Co. 

 Would you be interested in trading for this one Guntherhess or are you more into meds.

 Gilbert Bros & Co
 Baltimore MD


----------



## phil44 (Mar 19, 2008)

This bottle is most likely held ammonia . There are some Gilbert med bottles that are not shaped like your typical medicine!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 19, 2008)

That bottle held Yager's Liniment. You see them evey so often with labels.
 You can still buy the product marketed by the Yardley Company.
 Its not a bottle I am really interested in but thanks for the offer. I like large medicines like that but am currently looking for earlier ones.


----------



## phil44 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not saying your wrong but I've seen many Labeled Yagers linaments and the ones Ive seen are similarly shaped but with squared off shoulders and a wider base. There is one pictured in the Balt Book if I remember correctly....Please don't make me go to that dump near your house to prove it.....


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 20, 2008)

Possible...we both agree Yager's liniment came in a similar bottle, right? 
 I had one with a label but gave it away and dont have a photo. Here is another one I have without the label. This one is identical to the labelled one. It does have more square shoulders. I figured the one above was just a more recent mold?


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 20, 2008)

Well that sucks, I listed it on ebay as a hard to find whiskey since I couldnt find any info on a Gilert Bros Whiskey Co. Wonder if I should let it run its course or cancel it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 25, 2008)

Phil, 
 Do you have a copy of this Fahrney book?
http://svr.omlong.com/


----------



## phil44 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not disagreeing, I do remember seeing Yager liniments with a pedestal base. I saw the book at the Waynesboro library years ago. I was able to copy information from it that pertained to the medicine companies. You should read it if you haven't already, it gives an interesting perspective from the Fahrney's not involved in the Chicago company. I still want to get together to compare notes sometime.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool, sounds like it may be worth reading.
 I plan to spend some time revamping the Fahrney section of my web site soon. Its way out of date with some errors that need fixing. Was just looking at some of my family tree notes...holy crap...they sure liked to reuse names in that family.


----------



## jesster64 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## jesster64 (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought that bottle looked familiar


----------



## phil44 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah 4 Peter's.....not all in the bizz though, I think -can't prove- that there was some squabble over using the name Peter after Jacob's son Peter was brought into the Waynesboro practice especially after they started to expand the business west. Peter Jr.'s son Peter who otherwise wasn't involved in the medicine practice worked with Daniel in Boonsboro so both sides laid claim to the name Peter. 

 I think the reason the Waynesboro people had all the recipes is because when Peter Sr became old he had Jacob produce medicine for his Boonsboro practice there. Daniel was very young when his father Peter died and went to Pa and learned the Bizz. from his brother Jacob and his cousin John Burkholder.  Naturally Jacob inherited all of Peter Sr's seceret recipes being in the bizz and all. There was even  a medicine manufacturing facility there. I think Daniel learned how to make the Medicine too and must have been involved there in some capacity before the Peter issue.

 I can go on and on about this confusing subect!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you figured out how the relationship between the Dubbels and the Fahrney's formed in Waynesboro PA? 
 Dubbel seemed to have his own products which included ...

 Dubbel's Cough & Croup Cure, Waynesboro PA
 REDTHYME PAIN CURE  S.E. DUBBEL  WAYNESBORO, PA.
 and the the best name...[]
 DUBBEL'S DOUBLE DISCOVERY Waynesboro Pa.

 Seems like the Dubbel products are a bit later than the P Fahrney Panacea he distributed.


----------



## phil44 (Mar 26, 2008)

I bet they moved in after Fahrney moved his operation to Chicago. I really haven't had much interest since they have no Md. ties. Wouldn't mind having some of those bottles you listed.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 28, 2008)

I updated my Fahrney medicine page. Hopefully I dont have too much bogus info now[] Added some new picts.
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Frederick/fahrney.htm


----------



## phil44 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice job, I really like the picture from Glassworks of the Boonsboro blood cleanser. I was wondering if you were the new owner of that one?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 29, 2008)

> if you were the new owner of that one?


 
 Nope, got outbid on that one


----------



## phil44 (Mar 31, 2008)

I got outbid too. 

 The Glass Work offering looks older than my Blood Cleanser. It's a different color than mine which is more yellow than amber, there's one on your site which is ambery, and the one from Glass Works with the funny slugplate and coppery color. 

 Similar to color run as the Hagerstown Health Restoratives pictured on your site.

 Which bottles do you think are older the Blood Cleansers or the Panaceas?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 31, 2008)

> Which bottles do you think are older the Blood Cleansers or the Panaceas?


 
 That's a tough question. That dark aqua panacea I have is pretty early but I'm guessing the Boonesboro bottles are a bit earlier from the look of some of them. I havent handled some of the earlier Boonesboro bottles or I might be able to say that with more certainty. We arent talking much difference though, maybe late 1860s vs. 1870s. 

 It's interesting on the PANACEA the embossing changed from DR P FAHRNEYS to just FAHRNEY'S later on. Maybe after the brand was sold?


----------



## phil44 (Mar 31, 2008)

After looking at the other Blood Cleanser on your site it isn't as dark as it appeared on my monitor at home.

 Yea I noticed you had a variation there on the Panacea bottle. I like to think they are older for a number of reasons, the 1892 House of Fahrney would lead you believe they were bottling medicine there in Waynesboro before the Civil War. If it's in this bottle is an entirely different question. If  Jacob, Boonsboro Peter's father and Elder Daniels's brother was bottling medicine the bottles would be pontiled!!!! 

 I obtained a xerox copy of a 1917 handwritten version from the library in Hagerstown taken from P.D. it basically states what's written in the Victor Almanacs, that the cousins Peter and Daniel went to Waynesboro to learn that aspect of the family business which I can only assume is making Panacea. It is also written the Pa. cousins came to Md. to learn about the riding practice. 

 This was when Elder Daniel was living. He and John Burkholder were contemporaries but Daniel died much earlier kind of younger in 1867.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 31, 2008)

I read that P D Fahrney initially worked at D Fahrney & Son Co. in Hagerstown but quit after a short time. Guess he figured he would do better on his own with the Liver Syrup?


----------



## phil44 (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't exactly recall but he was in Keedysville for a time. Nearly 10 years I think, he says in the almanac that it was a branch or part of his uncle's riding practice. 1883 is when Victor Remedies started!


----------

